# .

## zyf

( ),   ,        ? 
,     ?    : ,   .    ,         :Smilie:        ?

----------


## zas77

()    ().  .
  -   , ,    .

----------


## zyf

:0)

    ?       ,       :Smilie:

----------


## zyf

HELP!!!!    ?!!       :Frown:

----------


## zas77

> ?       ,


, !

      .   .         .  .    (  )  .   .  ,    .     .   .  ,      (  ).  ,       -      .

----------


## zyf

.    :      ,  ,     ,     :Frown:       ,   -   ,

----------


## Doka

-   ""!  4 ,      ...

*"  ! !"*

----------

.

----------


## .

- () -   ,     .   -    .  :Smilie:

----------


## Kolelef

.   - ,  -   - .  .  :yes:

----------

...      ...     ,        ,    ...  :Frown:   :Wink:

----------

?

----------


## Andyko

:Frown: 
    ,       ",    .."  :Smilie:

----------

, ,   -  ))

----------

!    ,   !

----------


## Lisaya

,   -(     ) .    ()      ,      (     ,           .  )    ,    .
  ,  ,      ,    ,   .          . .

----------


## Gata

...    ,    ,   ((((

----------


## Lu_lu

()  ,  )))  , -   ,   ,     14 ,           , --..

----------

-  ,  ,      2,     .  --.

----------


## Sveta

-

----------


## _

. .     ,      .      (- )    .    "".     (5 ).  ,  ...    : -  ...  ,    ,  .
    10     .  . 
   ( )      .    -  .    .
 ,    ...     .    - .

----------


## UVina

.   ,     ,          .    ?   ?  :Wink:

----------

:Big Grin:  (  )  :Smilie:

----------


## Tasya

, ,    (     ).    ,   .     ,    ,    .     ,   .           ,         ,    ,       ,                .          ,        .

----------


## Svetishe

.

----------

,    ,     .       ,         ,      .      ,    ,      ,               .      ,      ,             .   ,    ,       (,   )   ,     .  ,          .

----------


## sema

,   .          ,      ,     :Smilie:

----------

.       -    .

----------

(   )

----------


## Vera_Veronika

,   (),   (),   ,    .

----------

:
-  - (- ), 1987  ,  , ,         .
-  ,   ,  ,     ,    ,    .

----------

...    (, ) ...     ,  ,     ...  :Frown:

----------

. .  3 . . 
-. , , .      - ,       . .    .      .      ( )  .  .  ,     .

----------

(    ),     ,                         ,             (      ),         (     ,   ,           ),           5   3 ,     3                      ,         ,                        ,   ,       ,                     .

----------


## LenSpb

8 .   ,    .     .   ,      ( ,        ),   . .    . . . .    (       ,   -       ).    ().    .  : "   .    .  ."   .

----------

( ),    ( ) ,  .       ,     . 
 "",    - ,     .
   - ,    ,     " "

----------


## zyf

:Smilie:            ,   ,              :Smilie: 

,     :                 -   ,           (       :Frown:  ).           :Smilie:  ,          ,   , -   :Smilie:

----------

:   1,5 ( )        8   (Blue Point)
    ,     ...
       -       ,    ... :Smilie:

----------

?

----------


## sema

> ?


    ?  :Smilie:

----------


## zyf

-     :Smilie:

----------


## iov

100 .  3-  (   ),   -        , .      .     -   ( -  ).      ..  :Wow:   :yes:

----------


## pretty

- ... !!!  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

*zyf*,      !!-!   !     .
   4    .    15 - (     )    .  ,  !     .      ,   !   , ?

----------


## Svetishe

> -        ,


   -  .  :Wink:

----------


## iov

,      ,   - .     2   25-   .  -  ....

----------


## zyf

:      -       :Smilie:        ....

----------


## Tusechka

.    ,    .     -,   ,   ,    ,         . ,     -      ,      (   ,   ,    ).    -  11 ,   8.  :Big Grin:

----------


## honeymoon

...............  :Big Grin:  :Smilie: )))))))
      .

----------

,  . (   ).
      ,          ,    ,       .

----------

.

----------

.    .      . mozgovaya_Lenok@List.ru

----------

(14 )   (3 ),

----------


## zyf

.        :Smilie:

----------


## zas77

,   , ,         ?
     .     ,          . 
      .        ,  .  :yes:  
         "" ( , )  .  :yes:

----------


## .

> :
> -  - (- ), *1987 * ,  , ,         .
> -  ,   ,  ,     ,    ,    .


  !  :Wow:

----------


## _

,   ,   .
 .
  _.  :yes:

----------

.  -   .....
     , , , .      -     .

----------


## Greenpeace

.        ,      ""  ""?       ,               ( !!!)......   .      ,         .           ?  .....
   ""   ""  .....

----------

,   ,        .   ,   .         .           .

----------


## Greenpeace

- . 
 .    -  ,     .

----------


## RedBrandt

> ...          ...,         (     ,   ,           ),           5   3 ...


   !!!        ,    !!!

----------


## zyf

Greenpeace,                    (    ,    :Smilie:  ).             ,     :Smilie: 

 ...      4,  -    :Smilie:    -    ,        .          :Smilie:

----------


## Greenpeace

, zyf. 
  :    ,    .
      .          ... . 
     .
 ,       -    ,   ,  .  -    ....   .

----------

,         .              .       .       .            ,   .      ,       ,              .        ,    .        .    .

----------


## od17

?

----------

> !


,  18   :Smilie:   ,  ,    .      .      (  ..),  -  ,     :Wink:

----------

> ?


-    ,  -.

----------


## Vlad12

> :
>   od17
>     ?
> -    ,  -.


,  -.

----------


## Greenpeace

, .   .   .  .    ,    .     . 
 .       - .

----------


## od17

,     ?    , ,  .   -   ,  ,    .   .

----------


## Greenpeace

> ,     ?    , ,  .   -   ,  ,    .   .


 :   , ,   .    .     ,     .

----------


## Andyko

> ,     .


      ...
      .

----------


## Vlad12

> ...


   ?

----------


## od17

> ,     .


 ,    ,  -  :Smilie:   :Smilie: 



> 


  ,        :Smilie:

----------


## Rh

> ?


  :



> ?

----------


## Andyko

> -





> .  .    ,    .     . 
>  .       - .





> , ,





> ,


      ?  .  , .

----------


## Vlad12

!
....

----------


## sema

> !
> ....


  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

> 


   ...
    ,        ,    .   ...

----------


## zas77

> , .   .   .  .    ,    .     . 
>  .       - .


"!    !"   :Wow:  (.., "  ")

, . 
  ,       : 
" ,     :Frown:     -
    "   :Wink:

----------


## Lisaya

> ?  .  , .


        .          :,  ,  .,,   ? :Smilie: ,,  .

----------

-        ....  -?  -:    ,     ?

----------


## Greenpeace

--

----------


## zyf

,
     ,      .  -       :Frown:   ,  ,       ,      .

   :

        ,   

       pesikot.org         editor@pesikot.org )
        "   "-      ,       --,    

http://pesikot.org/forum/ 
 :Smilie: 
http://pesikot.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1038

 :Smilie: 

  - ?  :Smilie:     ,          :Smilie:

----------


## Vlad12

> --


     ,     .
.
        -   .
          - , , , .      ,   .. 
      .    ,  .  , . 
  -  .

----------

*Vlad12*,      .

----------

....

----------

-    !

----------


## zyf

,    ...    ,            :Smilie:

----------


## zyf

,        :Smilie:

----------


## zas77

.  :Wow:  
 :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Razz: 

!    !!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Doka

*   -   
  -    , 

    .*    

 :Love:   :Loved in:   :Kiss:

----------


## Lisaya

.    ,     . ,     ,  ,    .     !

----------


## zyf

?...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Lisaya

:Smilie:

----------


## Energizer

))    zyf,         ,     ))                  zyf     )))

----------

*Energizer*,         ,     ?

----------


## zyf

,       -    :Smilie:   :Frown:

----------


## Energizer

**,     .......                               

..              .......        - .......

----------


## Energizer

> 


  !!               ??

----------


## zyf

,     ,       :Smilie:

----------


## Helper-2005

Doka, 
!
     (  - ), 5,5   ,   ! 
(    ,   .)



> "  ! !"

----------


## Doka

> ...      (  - ), 5,5   ,   ! 
> ...  .)


 *"...  ."*  :Stick Out Tongue:  
  !   -  -...     ,      .
  .

*.*

  - -       , , , ,   ,            .    .    .      :Loved in:

----------


## Helper-2005

:yes:  
  ...   : " ". :

.
  - -       , , , ,   ,            .    .    .       :Loved in: 
***************
     ,      ,     .

, . ,   ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Warbler

:Smilie:  .        ,    :

.  .   ,    "",   .     . 1. .  ,   ,      (   ,  ),   7    5 . 2. .   .     ,   ..  - 2 ,  - 6 ,  -  .

,     :Smilie:

----------


## od17

> .  - 2 ,  - 6 ,  -  .


 ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Vlad12

> ?


   . 


> -

----------


## Warbler

> ?


 "" (   )      .         :Smilie:  .      ,    ( )  -   :Smilie:

----------


## Tasya

*warbler*,  - ?  ,       "",  3,6 .       - (    ),   15  .       ,    -   .         ,       . :-).

----------


## SvetaSG

,      . , ,  ,     .   -       -  .

----------


## Vlad12

> -       -  .


    . 
  -  ,    .   ,    - ,  ,  ,  -  .  ,      ,         .

----------


## Warbler

*Tasya*,  "" (    ).  4-5     .    .      -      "",      .

      .

----------

!!!- . 
,  .   -   ,    (- ). ,     .   - 2-3  ( )

----------


## zyf

,  ,     -     ,     ,     ,    ,       :Frown:

----------


## Girine

,  5    ,  .      :Smilie: .     ,       .
    .
    ,       ....,  ,  ,  - .

----------


## Warbler

*zyf*,    ""  ?

----------


## zyf

,           .   ,      .

----------


## _

1.
2.
3.   5
4.    "" 2 

    .      ,      ,

----------


## Tasya

**,      ,        ,       ,      .

----------


## Lisaya

> zyf,    ""  ?
> __________________


           .   ,       . ,     .
            .

----------


## Energizer

zyf    ,           .            (

----------


## Warbler

*zyf*,    ,        ,    (   -   ),   ""    ?


> . ,


     . .       . ,         - ,      .

----------

.
        .       , .   . :Frown: 
   ,      ,    ,    .      ,   2-3   .

----------


## Tasya

*warbler*,      , ,   ..,       ,        ,        ,       .      ,     ,       .  ,        .

----------


## Warbler

> .


      /   ,       -       -  -  ,   ,  .      .


> , ,   ..,


        ""  3-4  ""  24       .

----------


## Doka

* !*

    , ,  ,   !

  ,         . *(.   7)*. 

     : _" -     ,  - -  ---,  "..._   

*!!!*  
 :Abuse:

----------


## zyf

,     , .         :Frown:

----------


## Lisaya

,     ,         : , .    .
 ,      ,     .       ,    !
  .         (   -)  .

----------


## Girine

.       .
   (  ) -     .    -     :Smilie:

----------


## od17

.    -   .    - -   :Smilie:

----------


## _

,   ...  ?      .    -   !      ... 
    .    - .

----------


## Svetishe

-     ,       ,        .        ,        ,    -  .  :Smilie:

----------


## Warbler

> ,   ...  ?


         . ,    .    -   .    -        ,    .

----------


## pretty

,      !!!

----------


## Andyko

:Smilie:

----------


## Svetishe

*pretty*,    ? "     " ()   .

----------

> ,   ...  ?


   ,         ,      (   ,    ,    , ,  , ,  ),       .             .    ,      .   ,     .         . 
  ,        ,  ,   .      ( )  ,   . (    ).    ,     100 .       .   ,    -          . 
 ,      ,        ,    -   ,    ,      !      ,        ,     !

----------

> "     " ()


, ,      ... . ,   ,      .    (),    ( )    . ....  :Smilie:

----------


## pretty

,      ,  -,     .... :Smilie: 
,       2  ,      ....      ,     ,    -... ,           ...     ,   ,    ....    ,      ,   ,   !!! !!!      ,    ....
     -  .. :Smilie:

----------


## Tasya

*pretty*,  ,        ,  - .  -,     ,         .          , ,    .
         ,  , .      ,         .     ,     ,          ,     .      .

----------


## pretty

4 ,         ,      ...   .. ,    ,    ... :Smilie: 
     ,           ... :Smilie:

----------


## RedBrandt

*pretty*, .          ,    .      ,  ,  .
   ,   ,     ,      , .

----------

:         :Smilie:

----------


## Tasya

*RedBrandt*,          ?         ,  ,  ,   .

----------


## RedBrandt

*Tasya*,     ,     ,    .      ,    ,      , ,     .    ,    ,   .    ,       .     ,      ,    -,  , ,         .   -  .

----------


## zas77

.  ,   .     ?

----------


## zyf

,   -         -        ,       ,     .         .
 -  ,      ,       ,     .                 (    )           ,         ,            "          ?" 
   ,       ,          .  ,     ?   ,    http://perekupka.sitecity.ru/ 
      (    http://pesikot.org/shelters/)     -    .       -    ,    ... 
      ,         ?  , ,       .

----------


## zyf

zas77,   :Smilie:

----------


## Tasya

zyf,   :7:

----------


## pretty

> -  ,      ,       ,     ...


 ,    ,     ,   ....  :Frown:      ,    ...    - ,   3  (  ,    !!!  :Wow:  )

----------


## zyf

Pretty,      :Smilie:   :Smilie: 
   ,    ,    (   )

----------


## zas77

> -  ..


     ? 
      7 - 8.     ,    .      .     ,     . 
   ( 2 - 3),   ,   . 
        ()  .

----------


## Girine

3 .,    ,      :Embarrassment:  ,   ,    ,  ...

----------


## zas77

> 3 .,    ,      ,   ,    ,  ...


  ,   ,   ?

----------


## Girine

,   ,   ...

----------


## Miha

> ,   ,   ?


   ?      ...

----------


## Vlad12

> ?      ...


   ?

----------


## zas77

,   ,  .    . 
     (, ).     ,         .

    , ,         ,      ,  .     ,  (   )      . .

    .

      . ,  : "  ,  ,    ".      .   ,        . ..        ,   ..,     . 

         (   ). 
 ,     4  "  ", 1910  .

----------


## zas77

> ?


  ,     .
,        .

----------


## Energizer

zyf ! 
*RedBrandt*,          .               !!

----------

:     ,       :Wink:

----------


## RedBrandt

.    .

----------


## Energizer

??

----------


## pretty

,    - ,      10    ,   ,   ...         +    ,   ,    -    ,  .   ,   ,   ... :Smilie:

----------


## RedBrandt

, ,  ,    ,  ,   ,    ,           .        , ,      ,   ,     ,       ,    .     : ",     ,  , ,    ,     ???"      ,   .      ,     .

----------


## pretty

> ...   ... ...       ...


   ...  :yes:       -  ,      ,  - .  :Wow:

----------


## Lexa49

(.)    ...        .   .

----------


## pretty

*Lexa49*,   ? :Frown:

----------


## Lexa49

( )   (,  -   ).

----------


## pretty

?  ?   ?

----------


## UVina

,  ,     ,    . ,  , .   ( ). -   ,      .    ,    ,   ,     (      ), .     .  5  , --,

----------


## Lexa49

,         ( ).     . -      -       -  ( -,        )         ().      -    .

----------


## pretty

,  , , ,   ........ :Frown:

----------

,    ..

----------

(  ).             , , ,      .         . ,  ,           .         .     ,     .       ,   .   ,    .

----------


## zyf

,       - ?          :Smilie:

----------


## cvetochek

.  .      15 !     ,       .  :Smilie:

----------


## Tatyana65

2  -   .  2  -   .   - 1 ,   - 6, 8  12 .   -   -   .   (   )    ..  :Frown:

----------

.   ?

----------


## Svetishe

http://www.nutro.ru/cgi-bin/dpv.pl?n=97
http://cobaki.narod.ru/lhasapso.html

----------

, .  .

----------


## cvetochek

,   ,     .

----------


## Irishkin

> * !*
> 
>     , ,  ,   !
> 
>   ,         . *(.   7)*. 
> 
>      : _" -     ,  - -  ---,  "..._   
> 
> *!!!*


      ,     ,    , ..    , ..      ...
     ,   !!!
       ..     !  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Irishkin

-,     )))       :Wow:

----------


## .

! 
 :Wink:

----------

:
     ,       -...  :Frown: 
     ,    .

----------


## zas77

> !


        - -  . ,          :Frown:  (,   ).        .   :Big Grin:  

   ?  ,    ,     ?  :Big Grin:   :Wink:  
** ()  :Wink:          .

----------

> ,

----------

> 


     ,         ?
       ,    (    ).

----------

,     ,       ,     ,  .     !!!

----------

> ,         ?
>        ,    (    ).


      ,        ,  ,     .

----------


## Kriniza

-   : 2 ,    .   -   -       -      ... :Smilie:

----------

> -      ...


     ,    ...

----------


## Kriniza

> ,    ...


.     -    ..     ?           :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------

> ..     ?


,  ,     .   ,            .             :Frown:          ,    ...

----------


## Kriniza

...  :        -    -       .    -   ?    ?!!!

----------

> -


  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------

> .


    ?    ,      !!!  :yes:

----------

:



> *Tasya*,     ,     ,    .      ,    ,      , ,     .    ,    ,   .    ,       .     ,      ,    -,  , ,         .   -  .

----------


## LWB

, !     ,  .    .

----------

,      .

----------


## Eveningwind

..       ,  ,  -  :Wink:          ..   ,    -   ,      -   ,    -   (, ) ?  ?  ?      ,     ?          ? ...
   ..     !!!

----------


## LWB

,     .           .       .        .

----------

???

----------

*LWB*,    ......    ,      ,  .




> ...   ..     !!!


  ..  :Wink:

----------


## Eveningwind

**,    ,    !  :Wink:

----------


## zas77

> **,    ,    !


   , , ,     :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wow:   :yes:

----------


## Eveningwind

*zas77*,     !  :Wink:   :Smilie:

----------


## olija

> !


   -?     ?

----------


## zas77

> -?     ?


,     :Wink:  
 :Ass:  (  )       (  ),       :Wow:   :Big Grin:

----------


## zas77

? 
      . - . ,       .

----------


## _

> ?


 .  :yes:     7.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## pretty

*zas77*,    .         ....

----------


## Doka

> *zas77*,    .         ....


   ,     ,  ,   ,   . 
   ,     . 
 ,    ,   . - .   ,   ,   ,   ! 
  -   ,  , ,  . 
   ,    ,    .    ,      ,    .
   ,       .
   -   .

----------


## zas77

> ....


        (5 )  .     .    -  . 
      . 
      .
!   (.)    2       (  ).

----------


## Kriniza

> 2


  ?!!  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## pretty

...  :Cry:     .     ,   /.       .           .       ,     !  :Wow:      -  !  ,     ,   ,    .    ,   -  .  ,  ...  :OnFire:   :Razz:             ,   ...   :Frown:

----------


## zas77

> .


  ,  .      (    ),     ,     .         ,     .
    - ,  , ,       .

----------


## Tasya

*pretty*,       ? 
 /     ,       ,    , .            . 
      ,   .

----------


## pretty

*Tasya*,     .    .   .    ,      ,  ...,  , .

----------


## sema

*pretty*,     ?         ?      ?

----------


## pretty

*sema*,    ???     ,       .    ,    ,             ,    ,   ... :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------

*pretty*,        ,    -.....

----------


## pretty

**,     -.       ,   15-20       ,    ...     3 ,  ,     ,     .  ,    . ,       ?  -...

----------

*pretty*,   ?      ?

----------


## zas77

,     ?
    . ,      KiteKat   . 
          ( ,     ).  ,   .      .      .  ()           ,   . 

    ,       ,        (    ) .

----------


## Tasya

*pretty*,     .       ,   ,         .      .         ,    ,     .    ,, ,      .

----------


## pretty

**,      ,    . 
*zas77*,  , ,   .
*Tasya*,    ,   , , ,    .

----------

,      .       (      8- ).          .  . 
 (   )      -     , ,  -   !!!     ,   .   ,    ,      .
    .     ,         :Wink:

----------


## pretty

**, .....       .    ,      ,   ... :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:    .

----------


## ...

.   ,    ,  - .    ,     ,

----------


## Lexa49

, -,  --(), -

----------


## KEY

- !  ,       !   ( ):   ,  , 10 ,  -  (  -  ), 3 .   ,     "  ",     ( ,     -) -  " ".    ( )        ( -   ,       ).       .    ,  ,  .     ,    .  , .        ,      -    ,   ,   .    ,     !      .   ,      ,  ,    - .   -   ,       -  , , .      -,      !        -         -  .     -   .     -   ,   -   ,    -  .       ,  ,    ,    ,   ,   .  ,      ,    (       -   ).       ,   -   .
,  ,    ,   - . ,     .      , ,  ,   (  ,     !).    ,        ,     (         ?!).    -      -   . , ,      -    ,    (  - 22   )   ,   .      " -  ".
,   .
      -        .     ,    10            .      - -, -.     - ( ).    ,      ,    .  ,      ,   -    .         -    ,        ,  .     ,       ,         -   ! 
,     !

----------

-,    -. .

----------


## ITSka

-     ,        ,          .     .

----------

,  ,      ,

----------


## pretty

.   ,   ",   "       ,    ,        . :Smilie:

----------

,   -    , . 
 -    .      
    , ,     ... ))))

----------


## olija

> ,     -.       ,   15-20       ,    ...     3 ,  ,     ,     .  ,    . ,       ?  -...


pretty ,      .                  .     .              .            ,      (         ,        ).   ( ).             ,   .  ,  .               .  -      ,     , -  .      -    .  .      . :Big Grin:

----------


## Kriniza

...     ... ,   2       .. ""  .  !! !!

----------

> -    .


!         :Smilie:

----------


## ...

> ...     ... ,   2       .. ""  .  !! !!


      ,   .         .    ,     -       !

----------


## olija

> !


  -  .       ,     .

----------


## pretty

*olija*,    ???  -????  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie: : :Smilie: ) :Smilie: : :Smilie: 

   .

----------


## Svetishe

> ...


        10- .        ,  ,  ,             ,       .      .             :Wink:

----------


## .

> olija,      -?


      .
*    (Cat litter box deodorizer):*
-            ,    ;
-       ;
-            ,      (    ).
www.zooinform.com

     ,     :     ,   -  .  :Smilie:

----------

,  .    - ,        . ,      .      .  :Smilie:

----------


## olija

> olija,      -? :


  :Big Grin: /         .   .   ,   -          .     ,     .   . :Big Grin:

----------


## Eveningwind

*zas77*,       ..   ,    ..      ,        ..,    ,     ?    ,  .. ..   ...

  ,     (  )  - - "    ,  "
     - ",  "
 :Smilie: 

..       ..    ...!

  -   ...  ..  ..   ,    ... ..., ..

----------


## zas77

> *zas77*,       ..


 , ? ?  :Wow:  
     ? -   :yes: 
 ,    ( ).        .    ,          .   ,      ,  .   :Wink:  ,         ? 
           .  ?   .  :Wow:

----------

> .  ?


     -?

----------


## zas77

> -?


       .   :yes:  ( ). 
     .    .

----------


## Eveningwind

> .   ( ). 
>      .    .


  !     !
     ,    ?

..       )      )

----------


## Accountant-G

,     ,       -    --  (  )        --  ( ,  ,      ).

----------


## Helper-2005

:Smilie:       ...
,        ().   6 .   ,   .     2 .    16  :Smilie:  (,     -   10-).
     .       ...  (!    !)  :Frown: 
 (   :Smilie:  )   :  ?  ?
,      ,  -  ( ""   )... 
,   -?!

----------


## .

:
1.      : 
)    (      ) -             .    ,      " "  :Smilie: 
)     (    ).        - .
2.      ....
==================
: " -     ...."
==================
 .     .      , ..       "  "  :Smilie:

----------


## Helper-2005

* .*,   ...   :
1)   ...      -    !  :Frown: 
2)      ...  -   ,  ...        -  ,     (+1  ),      :Smilie:   2 ,    -  .
3)    ,     ,         ...   . 
  -  !  :Frown:

----------


## zas77

> ...  (!    !)...
> ,   -?!


   ?      ,             ?  :Wink:   :Wow:

----------


## Helper-2005

*zas77*,   6   ... ,  ...  :Smilie: 
   6     ,     !  :Smilie: 
( :  - )

----------


## Helper-2005

*zas77*,  ,        -      :  !
 2 , , ...  :Frown:

----------


## zas77

> !     !


    ?   .   :yes:     -      :Wow:  
      .        1      (    )  15 . 

       .           20 . 
  ?    ,      .         ,    .
      ,   ALT       . 10 .  .                ,   .       .    ,         ,      . 
,  ,        .  :Wink:

----------


## zas77

> *zas77*,  ,        -      :  !
>  2 , , ...


.  :yes:

----------


## Helper-2005

> -   ...  ..  ..   ,    ... ..., ..


  -  !   (  , !  :Smilie:  ) -       100    -  .  ,     .   (    ) -    .
   2   ,   .

----------


## Doka

> -  !   (  , !  ) -       100    -  .  ,     .   (    ) -    .


     Helper-2005. 
   .  . ,   ,     ,   "" ,       .   " ".   ,     ,     (      ,  ,   ,         .     2-3,    4 . 
   ,  ,   ...    ,      ,     ,       ,     , ,  ...    ,    ,        :" ...".
     ,   , ,   ,   ,     ,    ,    ,          .   .      "--..." ...! 

  .   ...  :Razz:   :Abuse:   :No-no:

----------


## .

...
        ....
  ,               ....
 ...
 ,      !  :Smilie: 


    :      .  !  :Smilie: 
   -  .    .  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Helper-2005

*Doka*,          ,   !  :Smilie: 
???      ???

----------


## Helper-2005

* .*, , ! 
 :Frown:   :Demonstration:   :Angy man:   :No-no:   :Demonstration:

----------


## Doka

,   ... 
  ,    !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Doka

> ???


 -  ? ,  ,  ?     , , ?  ,  ,      ...?
 ,     .
  ,       ,   ...
   -  ...,  !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## KEY

-  -        ?
      ,  ,   .     ,    ,   4   .          ,      .    (       ),   ,   .        .         ,    ,  .      ,        ,    .
      (   -  !)       .     -   -. -           ,     .

----------


## Doka

> ... ,  ,   ...


!     .  :Big Grin:   , , , ...
 ,    (). 
 ""      (    ),   ...        .
 -        .       ,  ,       .
,    ,          ,      ...



> ...      ,        ...


,    ?   ?  :No-no:  



> ...     -   -.


     .      ,  8 .

----------


## KEY

!      . ,  .   -  -   . 
     ,   , .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Helper-2005

*KEY*,    ,           -       -  8-10-12.   - 6,   -    ! ()  :Smilie: 
  -      -  - ! ..    ,    .      ! (     -  !  :Smilie:  )

----------


## Helper-2005

*KEY*,   :    -    ( !)
  : ,      .  !  :Frown:

----------


## KEY

Doka:
 -        .       ,  ,       .
,    ,          ,      ...
   ?  -.      , .  :Demonstration:

----------


## Helper-2005

> -  ?


 ,     -  2 !   ,  .   ,        ,     ...



> ,  ,  ?     , , ?  ,  ,      ...?


, , ,    -   ,   .   ,        ...    ,   -  ! (   !          ,    -    !

----------


## Galk

- ,       -   ()   ?
      .
   ?     -  .     .
       -       .

----------


## Helper-2005

> - ,       -   ()   ?


     .  6 ...   !  :Smilie: 



> ?


,    ...     -   , ..   , ,     ,    .  ,      -  ... ,      ,      ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Galk

.          -  .      .      .   .

----------


## Doka

1.    ,   Galk, ,  ,    .   ...           ? ,    ... ,     ""    ,     ...,     "" ...      ,   ,   ""?  ,       ,      ...
2.   ...,  ,      "" -  ,    "",          ...
3.   "   "... 
  ,   ,          - ...,  :" ".  ,     ,     ,     ,         ,   ,   ...,      ,     ...
     ,  ,   ...,   ,             ,   ...
4.        ,     ...   ,    ,    ...

----------

2       ( ~1,5 ),    ,  .     ,         .    -  .

----------


## Helper-2005

*Doka*,     "" (),    . ,    ...  -  , ...
  2    ...    ( ) ,   :Smilie: 
*Galk*,    -     15      ( ), ,     :Smilie:  -     ...

----------


## mr.TokS

-     !!!
 - ,       ...

----------


## Lawyer

:Smilie:

----------

> -     !!!
>  - ,       ...


  .

----------


## Doka

> *Doka* -     ...


,      "Sanal", (,   ),     3-4   .

    , ,   ,  , ..   ,  "",  ...,    -     ...

----------


## Doka

> 


     ?

----------

> ?


, " ,  ,  "

----------


## AMM

> , " ,  ,  "


 . ,    (    ... ...) .
   -  (--)+  () +   (  ) +  (). 
,   ,    .  ( -)    .  - -  .      (     :Stick Out Tongue:  ).

----------


## Lawyer

!
     ?
-   -   
-    - 
- ,  "  ",  "  "
-   -  (   )
-  .
!  .
 ,          (    ).

----------

( )      .       ,    ,    ,  .   ,   ,                .            ,         .   ,   ,           .

----------

-  .   :Stick Out Tongue:  - ...   :yes:  
    ,  .       4    ...         ,  , ...   :Wow:

----------


## Galk

,  ,   ()    (  -   ).    () -   ,     ,    ,    ,     (  "" ),    - .     ,   - .  -  " ",   , ,  ,    . 
,,    ,    - ..

----------


## AMM

, ,  .   ,    "".    -    .
 :         .

----------

> :         .


         .   ,    ,         ,        .     ,        ,  ....  -           .     ,            , ,   ..  . .

----------


## Mela

> .    :      ,  ,     ,          ,   -   ,


   -   :Big Grin: 
  !         :Frown: 
            -      ?   -    :Big Grin:  
    -   ,   ... 
 :Smilie:

----------

,         .   ,   :Smilie:

----------


## chanterelle

-  ( ). ,   .

----------


## N2511

-      ( ,     ).      ,    ,   .       -  ,            5       ??  - ,    .

----------


## zas77

,     .
  , ,    1000 .   "".      ... 
-  , -    (  )     :             .        (  )   "",         .
 ,   (, ),     .

----------


## zas77

> !
>      ?...
>  ,          (    ).


    ,   .   ,   .

----------


## Katyshka

,       (  ) - "  ".          .  .

----------


## KEY

> , ,  .   ,    "".    -    .
>  :         .


 .   :yes:     ,      ,   -  ,  ,   .     .     .   -   : , ,      (    -    ,      ,     ,      ).   -  .     "",   : "   !" , ,   ,    .  ,   ,     ,   - , , ,   .      ,   , ,     --- .  :Sun:

----------

""?    .  ,  
 :Smilie:

----------


## Kriniza

> ""?    .  ,


.   " ".  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## nikitos

,    ( 5 )  ,

----------

, ,  -  ...    : , ,        ,   ,   .   .    ...

----------

> ...


       ,   -    .

----------


## chanterelle

** ,  ,      :Wink:  ,  ,

----------

> ** ,  ,      ,  ,


     ...
  ,   -    ,   !  -     ,        ,       .       ,     ,      .
        ,    ,    .    .

----------


## Little_girl

,  ,

----------


## yBy

-. 2     ,     , ,        :Smilie:      .
   ,     :Smilie:  ,  (),    ,       :Smilie: )))  !

----------


## ignat-anna

, 100% "" (-"").         10 ,      (," ")     " " ,    (   ,     ), , ,   ( ,  )., ,   ,      .     ,    -,       ,      (   " ")       ,        ,  ,    .

----------

- .    .   .  Breake foot.

----------

*ignat-anna*  ,    .

----------


## AMM

. ,  -  -     .

----------


## Mela

> -. 2     ,     , ,            .
>    ,     ,  (),    ,      )))  !


  -     :yes: 
   -    ,       :Frown:

----------


## zas77

> 


   ?
     , ,  :  (3  ), , .   :  :yes:  ** **  :yes:

----------


## yBy

*Mela*



> -    
>    -    ,


,   :Frown:          ,  - .  ,     :Wink:

----------


## Programada

, 28 ; , 3 ; , 1  ();   .     .  ,      :Smilie:

----------


## 77

> , 100% "" (-"").


     .  ""       ,       3-4    (     ).   " "     :  ,      ,              .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

.     -    7  ,     (!=((

----------

http://www.snabbstart.com/film/rolig...et-roliga.aspx

----------


## Doka

> . ,  -  -     .


*Helper-2005*!   !
   ?

----------

!  ...

----------


## .

.   1 !

----------


## Doka

> !  ...


 -   ?  :Confused:  
 !  :Confused:

----------

,  . , ,   ..  !

----------


## Nicol'

> ?  -.      , .


  !!!       -   !!!  :Abuse:   :Abuse:   :Abuse:   :Demonstration:   :Demonstration:   :Razz:  

  -   ,   :yes:    ,     ...   :Stick Out Tongue:    !  :Big Grin:   :yes:

----------


## KEY

Nicol", !
    ?      ,  , ,  - ,  .
    ? .

----------


## Nicol'

> Nicol", !
>     ?      ,  , ,  - ,  .
>     ? .


KEY,  ,  ,  - -.   :Big Grin:  
      ?       :Embarrassment:

----------

,        (,    - ,     , ,   ..)

----------


## KEY

> ,        (,    - ,     , ,   ..)


,  !   -      ?    ,     ,           . 
    ?   -     ?

----------

,           - !    !  ,  !  1.5 ,    ,   !   ?    !    ,      !

----------


## Nicol'

> ,        (,    - ,     , ,   ..)





> ,  !   -      ?    ,     ,           . 
>     ?   -     ?


,   :Smilie:  ,  ( ,        :Baby:   :Embarrassment:   ) .
1.     - ,  (     ,      :Stick Out Tongue:  ),     .
2.       :No:  ,      - .
3.    .
4.     ,   100*80*50 (    :Big Grin:   ) ,       :Embarrassment:   ;             ,       ,     -   :Smilie: .
5.        :yes:    ,  ,              :Big Grin:  .
6. ..       ,   -  ,   .
 :Smilie:  .
  -    ...   :Love:  -!

----------

http://retrosmexxx.narod.ru/dog/vospitanie.html

----------

8 .    .   ,  .  , ,  ,      . , , -      .   .  .   ,    -   ,       .      ,   .

----------

8.5,  .      .     .             .

----------


## Girine

,         ,          ,     ,      ,  ,    :Frown: ,   ,    .
 ,    ,      (, ,   :Smilie: )

----------

!  ,  .  , ,  ! :Big Grin:    !

----------


## Valeri101

-      ,   --.     ,  :Frown: ....    " "    -.        -    ,         .   -  ,   ,...  :Big Grin:

----------

,      :Wow: !)

----------

("").  - 3,5 .  ,    .      .    ,        ,   .. ,  -.  ,  ,   .

,   ,  100 . :Frown:

----------

.   ,       .     ,    .         :    ,    .          .         ,    -  .     ,   ,

----------

.   ,       .     ,    .         :    ,    .          .         ,    -  .     ,   ,

----------


## RedBrandt

**,   ** -        .  :Smilie:

----------


## juti

:Embarrassment:

----------


## chanterelle

-  -  .  ,   !      ,   . ,     -     ,     (   - )-  -        -       :Gentelmen:  .   .    -   ,    ,    -  :Wow:   :Stick Out Tongue:  .  ,     ,       :Big Grin:

----------


## -

!    ( ,     ,       )     !!!  :Wow:     -    ! !    !      - 12  ... -  , ,  ...  !
 ,,          ...  -   ,!   -   !

----------


## zas77

> !


 ,    (11 ,  9 )   ""  .         ,  .    ,  .

----------


## -

"" 40  ,   65 -   ""  ...    2 .    !    -  !  - ,  ,  .    ,   -         - , ,  ,    -  !  ...

----------


## scarlett

-!
  -  4.
   -    6 . 5    !
  ? :yes:  
    :
www.gerbils.ru

----------

-   .    ,     .

----------


## Lana_ms

.   . 
 -   12 ,    .  ,   24  -  ,  ,  . ,     . :yes:  
    ! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lana_ms

*-*,    .  ,      -      .   ,  .     !

----------


## mumrika

, ,     - 3 - 4

----------


## zas77

> , ,     - 3 - 4


,   :Big Grin:  
    ,        :Wow:   :Wink:

----------


## -

> -      .


    ,   ...   -       ? 12     -  .  (, , )  , ,     .     ,  ,-,  .    !    - ,    ,       -      -  ,              !  !  :Wow:

----------


## zas77

> ,


,  .  :yes:    . 

     .  () ,   () -    .     .   ()        15 .

----------


## -

> ,  .


  !   ,       !      ""?        "" .  ,  .    - ,    ,    -  !  , ,   - !  7 , ,   -  ,  ,          ,     , ""   !!  :Wow:

----------

.   ,      ,  .      ,    .       ,    ...

----------


## yflz

, 13 ,     .

----------


## Kiparis-K

7-   (       :Wow: )       (            :Razz:  )

----------


## Olga2003

3    .          .           -  .  :Smilie: ,          :Smilie:

----------


## **

,        .   , -     ? -  ,   -  ,  ,  !!!  ?

----------


## tiva1

:Talk:     3 .   - .       8  , ,      .    .  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## ltymuf

.    .
       .

----------


## KEY

> .    .
>        .


 !  :Speaking:  ,              (, ,       . .)    ,   ,  .   !       -        .   "   ".  , ltymuf,    !      ,      ,  .

----------


## Linsy

.   :Smilie:

----------


## zas77

> .


      . 
       ( ).        (  ).  , . , , .  :  -.    . ,        .

----------


## Kolelef

> ,        .   , -     ? -  ,   -  ,  ,  !!!  ?


        .         .            .

----------


## ..

.      ( )     (  ,          "")   9   :Redface:  .  -     -    !         .   .      . ,          :Smilie:      ,    ,       -  -   -.              ""   .           :Smilie:

----------


## **

> .         .            .


        ?

----------

:Love:   :Baby:        .   : -       ,   :Talk:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ?


      .        ,           ,         .(           -).     ,    .           ,   -,  -     .       .         ,      ,  - ,     ,       .  ,    -. 
 ,     ,   ,   (   -     1000 .    -,     ).    ,         ,   - .     ,  ,   ,                .      500         .    .    . 
     -   .  "".       .     ,    (    ),    ,     . 
.      .

----------


## Soleil

,  ,  .

----------

.     .    2   2.

----------


## NTaL

,      .  ,   - ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Gata

> ,      .  ,   - ...


    ... ))))

----------


## NTaL

-  .
  , -  .

----------


## Gata

> -  .
>   , -  .


   ...   ...       ....  ...

----------


## NTaL

-  ,    , -        (),          ,    ,  -   ,    -  -       ,       11 .    .  :Wink:

----------


## agur

,       .
    .      :Big Grin:

----------


## _

,    - - .  ,   ,      :Smilie:

----------


## NTaL

> 


    - ? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Mouse Grey

> - ?


,   !  ,      - !   :Wow:

----------


## Lemori

, ,       .  .  ,  ,   .     ,     -       .

----------


## agur

> ... ))))


           .    ,    -.

----------

,     .  ,    ,   ,    ,     ... ,        ?

----------

,      ..  :Wow:    -.     7  8 .   ... ,   6    -     :Wink:     - 5.    ,     .       :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:      ,      .      ,  ""  .      ,    .    ,       :Embarrassment:

----------

**,     :Frown:

----------


## agur

> ,  ""  .      ,    .    ,


    - ?

,    ,      ,   . 
     15 ,   ""    :Big Grin:

----------

,     :Embarrassment: ,             :Frown: .   ,            :Wow:

----------


## agur

, , ...
  , , .
  ,     :Frown: 

 -      .

      " " :   ?

  .  .     . ?      , , ,  ,  ,    78 .

   -  ,   .

----------

" "  :Frown:

----------

-  .  .    !   ! :Big Grin:

----------


## Lemori

.          :
1.  
2.  .
 :"   !"  ,  .

----------


## agur

> :"   !"  ,  .


   ,   .     ( ),    ,      .        .
 ,   ( ) .          ,   .   -         .
           ( 10 ),      (             )  :Frown: .       -    ,      -      .
      ,   3-           ,  .

    ,      .        -   :Wow: 

**,    ,    ,    ? :Smilie:

----------

. 
          .                     ,  , ?     ,      .   .

----------

,    ..,       .   ,     ,     ,   - . ,     ,    .          ,   ,   , ,  ,          .           .

----------

16-

----------

> ,    ,    ?


  !    :     ,     , ** !
  ,        (  ,    !!!).
  !!!    !     ,     .

----------


## KEY

> ,     .


  :Baby:      . :yes:  
        ,     .     (  ,        ),   ,     ,         -     ,    , -   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

.    - !      ,  .      ,    ,   ,   ,    .
 .

----------


## NTaL

,      13  ,        ,     ,   ,    ,  ,   ,      ,    .       .    6 .  ,   .    . :Frown:

----------

> ,


     ,       ,      .   ,         . ::flirt::

----------

> ,      13  ,        ,


         13-  ?

----------

> ,   .


    ?

----------

,     .        ( ,   -  -  .),   : "     ".

----------

**,  ,     ,        ,    :Smilie:

----------


## NTaL

> 13-  ?


 ,    ,      9 .
   .
     ,    -  ,  -          .

----------

> ,    ,      9 .


    ! !

----------

2-  !  :Frown:

----------

** ,    ,    , ,    ,  .  :Embarrassment:

----------

**, !        .    !    ,    .  :Smilie:

----------

**,      ,      . ,   ,      . (  ,    ,     ).

----------

,   9 ,   ,      .     ,      :Smilie:    ,    , ..     ,   ,     ,      .
     ,        .      ,       , ,  :        ,  , .

----------


## NTaL

> ,        .      ,       , ,  :        ,  , .


        .    ,     ,       ,     ,        ,              .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## agur

( )   .   .         ,        .          -   .
     (,,)   .    , , ,, (  ),    !  :Smilie:

----------


## KEY

> ( )   .   .


 ,  ,         .       ,  ,   ,    .  ! :Wow:    .        , , .     ,   -   ,   !      (  - ) .     ,    - " ". , . :Stick Out Tongue:   - - 23   .

----------

-    , *     .*    . 
P.S.  !!  :yes:    .   ,              !  :Big Grin:

----------


## _

:       )))))

----------


## loshakova

,      ,        :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):       ,  ,        :Frown:      -         :yes:

----------


## KEY

> .   ,              !


     .     -   .       .    - ,   ,       (   - !),    . :Wow:        - , , ,   . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

,       .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ufhgey

,    (  ),  .   ,   .    ,  ""  .  .    ,  .  ,  . ,    (,   ,    ),       . ,  .  ,    (   ),     .

----------

,  .    .    .          ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Mouse Grey

!   ,   ,    ,    11- .

----------


## tanjucha

> ,  .    .    .          ?


    - ,   ( -,  ,  2   - ,    :Wow:  )
 ,        ,      (,   ).      ,    ""     ,    -     :yes:

----------


## _51

> .     -   .       .    - ,   ,       (   - !),    .       - , , ,   .


 .         - ,     ,  ,  -     - , . :Smilie:

----------

> ,


  !!!!!!!!!!
  ,   !



> ,


     ( )  - .   " ".     -   .!

----------


## new Hope

,    (   -   ,   ),   (  - ), ,             . .      ,    .

----------

,       :Frown:

----------


## agur

:Smilie: ...   -, 6  ...     ,         ,    .   ,     .
,    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> .
> ,


  :Smilie: 
 ,       ,   ,  ,   .  ,  -  :Smilie:

----------


## @

!  :: 
 ,      :Razz: ,     -, -    -. :Baby:  :Baby:  :Baby:  :Baby: 
 -  ,  -   ,  ,   ,   .   ,    .  ,   ,  .

----------


## lala

.     9  ,   ).     .       .  .

----------


## T@nya

> ...   -, 6  ...     ,         ,    .   ,     .
> ,


*agur*,     :Smilie:  
    .      .
    .          .
 12         ,  , ,        ( ). :Wow:  
    .   ,     .      ,   ,   ,   ,         .          ,    .
 ,  ,         ,  .     ,    .

----------

...

----------


## agur

*TBO*,     ,   ...  ,        ,    :Smilie: .     :Smilie: 



> .


      "",    , -...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## krylov

.        -.

----------

> -


!

----------


## Teploe moloko

8)    ,   8)

----------


## krylov

.   .   .

   ?    ?

----------

:       ,    .    ,  ,     .     .)))        .)))

----------


## Mouse Grey

!    ! (-       :Smilie: ).      .   : "  !"  :Wow:

----------


## Lemori

(    ,    :Smilie: ),       ,     ,     . -      ,    ,  -    ,    ,    .    ,  .  :Wow:

----------

,     -    !)))
       .   : , , /.    ?..  .  :Big Grin:

----------


## marjascha

-  .  - .   .    .     -      -  ,   ,       !   - , ,  ,     )))))      -  .  .   ,        .    - ,         :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## amfora

-    (   )  , ,     -      -         ,            " " -     .         (  -   ),       ,      -      -  (   -   ) ,  , ...  :Wow:

----------


## Tanya-Zav

, .

----------

!   ,    ,    ,   .         .       , ,       -  , , .  ,        .  -,     ,     -    .        . ,    -  ,      .

----------

-!   ,   :Smilie: .       .    :Smilie:

----------


## olija

!!!     .    -   ,  -    ,           .      .  -     .    .    ,    .   :yes:   :yes:

----------

,       :Smilie:     ,  ,    , ,   .    ,    ,             ...

----------


## KEY

**,      .          , ,  , ,       . ,   :       ,     . :yes:

----------

*KEY*,    -   ,    :Smilie:            ,  -   .

----------


## R@metBuh

.   , ..   ,       ,  -  ,     :Wink: 
    ,       ,   .

----------

..... .....       ... .)))

----------


## KEY

, **, . 
, -,  (!),  - ! :Dezl:

----------

*KEY*,     :Smilie:     -     ,  .    -   ,          .   ,     ,      , ...

----------


## L_34

!     - ..        !

----------

2       :Smilie:

----------

.    -   10  .     -   ?   ,    .

----------

*L_34*,    , ,          :Smilie:  ,    ...

----------

** ,   . 30/08  9 .          ,   .

----------


## Kolelef

,      :Frown:  .      .

----------


## KEY

*Kolelef*,      ?  :Wink:

----------


## Kolelef

KEY,   .   .    .   ,      .     -   :Frown:

----------

-    ,   : "  ",     ...    ? ,     ...

----------

**,     (    )

----------

2    .  .    ,     ,        ,  .

----------


## Kolelef

,   ,     ?   ? :Wink:

----------

"  "  , ,   .   !!!!.......

----------


## olija

> "  "  , ,   .   !!!!.......


 ,     .    ,   .      ,   .       .   .    ?

----------


## agur

> -    ,   : "  ",     ...    ? ,     ...


   "   " (  ) -   .

----------


## olija

-     .      .   ,       .       ,    . ,  .      .     .     3 .      .    -   ,   .      .     /   .   ,     .  :Smilie:

----------


## Kolelef

,           .      5  :Smilie:

----------


## olija

, ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Kolelef

. :Wow:           . :yes:

----------


## olija

!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## KEY

,   .            .    - ,     .     , .   .     (  )   . ,   (   ,   ,  ,  ),    ,      .      .   ,        .           .    .         .  -  ,       .    .           . ,     .         ,  (  ) -    .    , ,    .         (   ).    ,   " ",    ,        .     " ".       ,     .

----------


## Svetishe

-        .       ,      :Stick Out Tongue:        ,       ,     .       ,  ,  , ,    ,        .    ,        .  :Wow:

----------


## L_34

10     (  -)   ( 8-   ).      .    .      . 
     . ,...  .

----------


## Kolelef

. , .            .    ,                .    .  :yes: 
          -    ,       . .    ,      .  :No:

----------


## Irusya

-,  (   6  300 . " "),    - ,     -  ,    ""- ,     :Smilie: 
 "  "()   ,   :Love:

----------


## lidik

,

----------


## umka8-0

-........ ....  :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

,        .  5

----------


## olija

- !     ,         .   ,     ,                 .     ,  ,     .          ,   . !! ,     .   .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

.     
-  ;
-   ;
-   (  )   ;
-  1  ;
-  2  ;
-   3  ;
-   ....
( ,  !!!)
     !!! . .

----------


## olija

?  :Big Grin:

----------


## 643

- 
     :

1) - ,  -     -  ,   .        .      
       ,       , -,    .      !    ,   . ,  -  

2)   .         (  ,       ).        .      ,              ,        ,   -        .  .       ,         ,          ,      .

3)   .  , , ,               :Wink:   ,    ,          ,    (,   )     .
  ,      - ,             ,       , ,       .     -  .
 ,      .  :Frown: (  .      .  ,      !    - ,    ,     ,         .
 ,       ,    (  ) ,       ,    ,    ,   ,           

4)    , -  . ,  9  ,   ,     (     )   62       .
    ,    ,      ,          .  (, ,   ,  ,    ,    , ,  Dixie Chicks  Trisha Yearwood) 
,    ,   .     ,      ( ) ,    .   !            .
 ,             :     ,    !  ,          ,    ,  -

----------

> ?


    .                 ,       .
   ,

----------


## Cedars

...   :yes:      10  ...

----------


## Lenik

:Frown:        .     -

----------


## Andyko

10  .  :Smilie:     .   ,       " .."  .
 :Smilie:

----------


## Kolelef

( :Wink:  )      .     ,   :Frown:

----------

(   2-   84 ,     - ).  2 .   -.  ,    1    2,5 .
   .   ,  .       ,          ,      .  :Smilie:

----------

2 !!!
 ,     . :Wow:

----------


## T@nya

.  :Frown: 
 .   ,   90 , ,    .       ,  10-      ,     ,  .
     .      !
, , , ,  !
   ,   ,   ,  .   :yes:

----------

> ,  10-      ,     ,  .


. 
  -   .

----------


## T@nya

> . 
>   -   .


      .   ,        -   .    ,     ,    .     .    ,    ,      -  .
 -,   -      .    ,  -   ...
 -    :Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

,    :Smilie:  .    "".
-. .  - )))

----------


## Tasik

> 


  ,       ,   ,  3-   :yes:

----------

*Irusya*,  ?       !   : http://www.diary.ru/~jehuda/p41763271.htm

  , ,  .

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*,  ?       !   : http://www.diary.ru/~jehuda/p41763271.htm
> 
>   , ,  .


".. ,  ,  ,     "- ,   ! :Big Grin:  
  25.04.  :Frown:

----------


## veselinka

:yes:

----------

.

----------

,     .  - ,  - .    .  -       .      ,  .   -   , ......     ,       ...

----------


## Tasik

[quote] -       . 

 :Stick Out Tongue:     ,      -

----------

!  !

----------


## Kolelef

. ,   .

----------

,     5 .      .

----------

,      .   ...   2  ,       ,     (  ).
   .  ,            :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

?

----------


## Tasik

> .


,    ...   ,  1,5   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ciganochka

!     .   ,   -,    -,    -  .    .    ,      ,   .        .      -      ,   .   :yes:

----------

> -      ,   .


 ,   ,  .  :Wink: 
        .

----------


## ciganochka

,  -   ,    .              (8 )    (8,5 ) -    ,   .          .   :Wow:

----------


## ciganochka



----------


## ciganochka

:Embarrassment:

----------

> ...      ...     ,        ,    ...


   ,     , ..    .      :   .   , ,   ,   .     , , ,        ,    .

----------


## Tasik

:yes:

----------


## Svetlana Z

,     :
1)  ,  , ,   17 ,4 ,     "".   . .    :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:  (   ).

----------


## Nattaha

-   !!!  :yes:

----------


## ole944

,              , 5 .  ,          .                         .     , , .

----------


## olija

!       ?       . !!!

----------


## KEY

.    ,           ,    (  -    ).       ,     .           -  "",       (  ).  , ,            ,           .

----------


## olija

> .


  ?   .    +39  :Big Grin:  .

----------


## KEY

- .     +25         .   +39,    ,    , .
 ,  ,     .   ,   , !   :Stick Out Tongue:      .

----------


## olija

-   .       ,     (42  )      .     ,  .       ,       (   ),       (   ) -  .  ,    .     ,    .     ,       .     ,     .      .    .    ,   . :Big Grin:

----------


## KEY

> ,   .


 :War:  
 :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Svetishe

> ,   .


   ,     12 ,    ,    ,   ,     , ,    ,         ,   ,         .

----------


## T@nya

> ,     12 ,    ,    ,   ,     , ,    ,         ,   ,         .


      ,     ,     12 .     .
   ,   ,  ,  ,   ,    :  ,  ,  .  ,    -     .  :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

,  ,      " " (  )   :yes:

----------


## ZZZhanna

- ,   ,  3-  . 
  .

----------


## L_34

,       ,     .      ,             ()  .       3      .
    ""  , ... ! .  . 
 -    . , , .:-)

----------


## Ksenija32

)))    )))

----------

() - 2 .
 - 1 . (,  )
 - 1 .
  - 1 .
 - 2 . (,   -    )
  ( -   ) - 1 .  :Embarrassment:

----------

.....          .....

----------

...........

  .....   ***    3-4- ....

     ...

----------


## Cepera

.     .

"    "
 .

----------

> - 1 .


    ?    .

----------


## Cepera

> ?


  .


> .....


  .

----------


## Tasik

> .



 :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

.......   .....
            ....

 -   ..... "      ,  ,  .....    ......"       ....
 :yes:

----------


## Lissa37

.     ,       
  ""         ,          ,    ,      .

----------


## Svetishe

> ,    ,      .


!   -  ,

----------


## Lissa37

,    .

----------


## lolopop

.     .   :Big Grin:

----------


## KEY

> .


     !
  ,         .         ,   (  ,  ,  -  ).   ,    ,      :Stick Out Tongue:         ,    -  ,     ,  !     .      : ",  ,    ". ! :Rotate:

----------


## Tasik

,      ,      (       )         :yes:

----------


## NMZ

[QUOTE=zyf;50425337]   - -,   .
 -!      ,     16  .  .   - ,  , ,   ,      .         ,  !  , 31  . , .   , - 30        .      ,   .     .    ,   .  - . -     .

----------


## mamilyariya

,  ,  -   .
   ,   ,  .
      -   ,    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -   ,    ?


, -,   ...      :Redface:  , ...

----------


## Helpik

, ,   ,        . ???

----------

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## loshakova

**  +1    :Big Grin: 

*""*   ...    ,     :Wink:

----------

,     2   ,          - .     -     .      .

----------


## S

... : -  7  (""  ,    ), 2     , 2   (,   10 ),   .     ,   **. ,  ... .  :Abuse:

----------

...   -    ....
   -   ....   -    ......    ...)...
 2 ,      ..))....       ....))

----------

...   , ,   , ,  ...   ,    ,    ...  ...   :Frown: 
      ...
  ,   "" ...    ...  ,    ...    ...  :yes:

----------

.  ,    .

----------

- ?

----------


## KEY

,    .
 ,    !  :Wow:  http://degu-rus.narod.ru/who.htm

----------

.   :Wow:    - .   :Big Grin: 
     . ---...

----------


## Irusya

:Smilie:    ,    ,  )  ,       (     ).    -  :Smilie: 
        )))

----------


## NikGerka

+   4  ( )...   ,     :      3,     ...        .      :  ,         :Smilie:

----------


## olija

3,     ...        .
           - ,     . -       .   .

----------


## katze

:Wow:

----------


## -

> +   4  ( )...   ,     :      3,     ...        .      :  ,


    , ,   ,  1      
    !!!    -    ,   ,     ,    ,        ,    ... .... ,  
      -
         ,     ,

----------

:Big Grin:

----------

> , ,   ,  1      
>     !!!    -    ,   ,     ,    ,        ,    ... .... ,  
>       -
>          ,     ,


   ,        :Big Grin:

----------


## NikGerka

,       - ,     ,  2  ...     (  !)     :  , ,   ,         ,             :Smilie: 

     ,       ,    (  ),

----------


## -

> 


   ?  ,    ?  :Wink:

----------

> ?  ,    ?


      )

----------


## Mouse Grey

> 


  ?

----------

> 


 ?   :Wow:

----------

.   -   ,       ... ...         .    ,        8)

----------


## NikGerka

:Smilie:

----------

**,     ....

----------


## Lizavetta

**,      ,

----------


## staf-art

2 , 2 ,    )

----------

?      ... !!!

----------

, ,   .
 :yes:

----------


## staf-art

> 2 , 2 ,    )


...  ...    !!

----------


## VFR800

-. .  .
   ,  ,   .
 ,  - .    ,      .
  5 .

----------

!!!!!!!!!!
 :yes:

----------


## Svetishe

*VFR800*,   !

----------

-!  :yes:  !

----------


## Irusya

!      ?  :Big Grin: 
    )))
 ,             )))
 :Smilie: ))

----------


## -

http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/2709/...87d_dd8ee93f_L
 :Wow: 

http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/2712/...87c_6e41fd7c_L

----------


## Svetishe

*-*,   ?     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

-- ,        :Big Grin: 
- -  ""  .    ...  , )))
-   ,     :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

?!

----------


## Irusya

> ?!


   lawway? :Smilie: 
 : "    .   ,   ,  ,    ")))))
  " " :Big Grin: 
 :Redface:

----------


## Tasik

?!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ?





> ?


 ,   ...  ))))
   )))))

----------


## Lenik

> 2   ,   .


*Helper-2005*,   ?       -  .           .
   ,        .  ,     ,  --  ,     ,      .     ,    ,       .    ,   ,  .          ,    ,         .   ,       
    !

----------


## deepfan

?  :yes:

----------


## Reddiska

-,       .        ,    ...     -  .   -,    -,    .          .  ,  ,  ,  ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Katjara

........

----------

-     ..   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Reddiska

.   ,     , -.   ,    ,      ?    -  ,   ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

-    ,   Hi-Tec  IT      ...
     (,   ) - ,    ,    .

----------


## -

))     :yes: 

     -   "",   ))

----------


## Lenik

.   - ,  -        :Big Grin:

----------

> -


       ,

----------


## shrilanka

> ,


 -   .          :Redface:

----------

> **


   , ?  :Wow:

----------


## -

-    :Wow:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ))


 , ))

----------


## shrilanka

> , ?


.    :Big Grin:

----------

.     .     ,           .  ,    , ,  ...   ,     ,      .. , ,  .   ,    ,       .    ,          -   - ,     , -  ..

          -   ,      -    ,          ,     ,      , !

----------


## Strecoza

....  !  ,   .           )    ))

----------

.   :Frown:

----------


## Jubi

,  , ,        ,      :Big Grin:

----------


## dobradushny

,    ,    ....     ,        ...        ...

----------


## minavi

- .  .    -        .    ,     .  ,   -   .      ,      ,  ,   . :Smilie:

----------


## YUM

http://prikol.i.ua/view/329629/ :yes:

----------


## Pomir

,         :Big Grin:

----------


## AMBI



----------

-  ()... ...  ...    ...       ...   ....
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Swetlana69

2     ...     ,    ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Reddiska

*Swetlana69*, , , !    -   ,   .     -    .

----------


## Jubi

> Swetlana69, , , !


, , ....         :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Reddiska

> 


      " ".   -     .

----------


## Swetlana69

> " ".   -     .


  ?   !  :Smilie:

----------


## Swetlana69

> *Swetlana69*, , , !    -   ,   .     -    .


      -     :Smilie:       ,     Ը  :Smilie:

----------


## margo1124

> , , ....


 ..    ...  ,   ,    ..  ,        ,               ....,    ....      :Love:   :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## Reddiska

" " -     .   :Frown:     .      .     , ,  .

----------


## Jubi

> " " -     .     .      .


,           ,

----------


## PannaWolga

> ,           ,


,  !!!!
    , ..    .      ,     .      .                .
 " "     ,         .
     .
  2     .   ,   ..  .          .     ,   2-3 .

----------


## -

> .


 ,         ,    ,     :Frown:

----------


## Jubi

> ,  !!!!

----------


## Dubinkin

> " " -     .      .      .     , ,  .


 :yes: 
    ,       .     ,     .

----------


## yganka

,     ,     ,  -      ,      , 
  .        .      ,  .  ,     ,    ,  .

----------

,    ...  ,   ,  ,      .


 ,  http://photofile.ru/users/gellan/3788510/87614846/
 ! -. .

----------

> ,    ...  ,   ,  ,      .
> 
> 
>  ,  http://photofile.ru/users/gellan/3788510/87614846/
>  ! -. .



,  !

 "  " ?

----------

** , , ,     ,  ...

----------

> ** , , ,     ,  ...


   slando.ru.

----------

!

----------


## Wellia

!
  - ,    (  ). 
  ,   .  :Smilie:

----------

- ) 
    ()   : , , , , , , ,       ,     -     (     ,     ).      -   ,   ,          . 
  ,  -  ...    ,     (   ,    -     ).

----------


## kurti

,  ,  .     ,      :Big Grin:

----------

> ,


  :Wow:     ?

----------


## kurti

> ?


  :Big Grin:

----------


## kurti

> ?


.

----------


## kurti

:Smilie:

----------


## kurti

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lenik

> 


  !!! !

----------


## Lenik

-

----------


## kurti

> -


   .... :Big Grin:    ?   6   :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik

.     .     :Big Grin: 

    .  -    .

----------


## kurti

> .     .    
> 
>     .  -    .


 .....    .   :Big Grin:       ?      ,           .            .         :Wow:

----------


## svetizh

:Love: 
   3   2  (   ),  .   ,    ,    .
     .        ,    .   - , .     ,    ,     ,     ,   ,       .       ,  ,         (),  .     ,    ,      .        ,       :Frown:   3 .  ,       .       3 ,    , , ,   ,      (  ).      ,     .       .
 ,       .   ,    ,    .  :Wink:

----------


## Lenik

> ?


.      , ,    .    ,   ,    :Wow:  -,  , .

----------


## kurti

> 3   2  (   ),  .   ,    ,    .
>      .        ,    .   - , .     ,    ,     ,     ,   ,       .       ,  ,         (),  .     ,    ,      .        ,        3 .  ,       .       3 ,    , , ,   ,      (  ).      ,     .       .
>  ,       .   ,    ,    .


  :Wow:   ...  ,       .    ,        .   ,     ,      .  :Wink:

----------


## kurti

> .      , ,    .    ,   ,    -,  , .


     ....     ,  - ....            ,  .... .  :Wow:      ,   ,    .        ,   ,  ,             ,        .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lenik

> 


, , ... ... !      :Wow: 
     -      .     ,    .  ,    .

----------


## kurti

> , , ... ... !     
>      -      .     ,    .  ,    .


  :Big Grin:    ....     ....               :yes:        ....     ,   - ,   .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

.  :Big Grin: 
    .  :Frown:

----------


## GUSH

!        100-    ,   - ,      ..  ,             ,        ,    ,    ,   !!!!    .   ,    ,        ,  !!!!!  ,  -?!

----------

,  .
       -  .    -      .      1 ...

----------


## Wellia

*svetiz*
_   3   2  (   ),  .   ,    ,    .
 ,       .   ,    ,    ._ 
 .     ,  ,      .  :Smilie:

----------


## Wellia

*kurti* 
_      ....     ,   - ,   ._ 

 .  :yes: 
      .  :Smilie:

----------


## minavi

> . 
>     .


,  !        .        .     ,            .          ,    .

----------


## protozon.95

,       :Wow:    ,  ,  -   .

----------


## kurti

> .


  ? :Wow:  -       ,       .  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik

*kurti*,  ?     .

----------


## kurti

> *kurti*,  ?     .


 ,         :Big Grin:       ,       ,      .        ,     ,        :Big Grin:

----------


## o.k.s.a.n.a

( )   2   8  3,5 .       .      ,    "",      ,    ,    (  )  ,  .       -,        :Big Grin:   .  ,   ....  :Smilie:    ... ,  ...

----------


## kurti

> ( )   2   8  3,5 .       .      ,    "",      ,    ,    (  )  ,  .       -,         .  ,   ....    ... ,  ...


  :Big Grin:   :Wink:          ,            .     ,   . :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lenik

*kurti*,  ?     .   . 
    ,  ,  . !  - ,       .

----------


## kurti

> *kurti*,  ?     .   . 
>     ,  ,  . !  - ,       .


   ,  .....    ....   1,5  ,    , ,   ... ,       .             , ,           .       .  :Big Grin:          .

----------


## Wellia

> ? -       ,       .


 .  :yes:

----------


## Lenik

> 


 .      .

----------


## kurti

> .


....        -.      :Big Grin:

----------


## kurti

> .      .


....     ?  :Stick Out Tongue:  .... ,    .     .  :Big Grin:    ..... .

----------


## Wellia

> ....        -.


  -  .  :Smilie:

----------


## kurti

> -  .


 -   .    , ,      ,      ,       (  ,        )       .  - ?     ....     :Stick Out Tongue:          ,      ,   . :Big Grin:

----------

,  ,      .
    ,           "".   ,        . :Big Grin:

----------


## kurti

> ,  ,      .
>     ,           "".   ,        .


  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik

> ,   .


  :Wow:

----------


## kuzia

, , ,     ?! ( )
          ))

----------


## Lenik

*kuzia*,   , , , , , .        .
  ,   .       , ,   :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

"" .     (8 ),   - . :Wow:  .
(,       . ... :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## Lenik

*YUM*, !     , !

----------


## kurti

> *kuzia*,   , , , , , .        .
>   ,   .       , ,


   ,    ,    .        ,   .      , .       ,  .             .   4        .  (  ).  4-      (, ).     ,          .     ,  ,        .              ,      ,   .     , ..            -        .   -        ,     .  :Big Grin:      . :Big Grin:

----------


## 25

???     :Love:

----------


## Lenik

> ,      ,   .


   ,  ,     ,  .

----------


## kurti

> ,  ,     ,  .


 ....                         :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik

> 


  ?
   . ,     ,       ,      . , ,   ( ,    ), , , ,      :Wow:      ,      :Big Grin:

----------


## kurti

> ?
>    . ,     ,       ,      . , ,   ( ,    ), , , ,          ,


           ,    ,   ,      ,   ,        ....  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lenik

> ...


  .     ,    :Big Grin: 
  ! ,  ,       :Wow:

----------


## kurti

> .     ,   
>   ! ,  ,


,            .        .     ,   -  .....          :Wow:            ,   .          -   ,        ,       (        :Wow: ).     ,   ,    , ,       ....   :Big Grin:

----------


## kurti

> ???


    !!!  :Big Grin:      . :Wink:

----------


## 25

kurti,     ) ,  ))) //    ,     .  ,   ^^  1  2  )  :Big Grin:

----------


## o.k.s.a.n.a

...     ,    ,      ,    (, )        :yes: .         :Big Grin:      ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Lenik

> ,   -  ....


    .       .  !      ,       -   .     !!!          .
,    ,  -  (  ),  .

----------


## Lenik

> (, )


     .    .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## kurti

> kurti,     ) ,  ))) //    ,     .  ,   ^^  1  2  )


  :Big Grin:        ,    ?       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kurti

> ...     ,    ,      ,    (, )       .             ...


       .         ,          ,       ,    .                    :Smilie:     ....       .          .        .    , ,     ,                ,  .              , ....     ,    .

----------


## kurti

> .       .  !      ,       -   .     !!!          .
> ,    ,  -  (  ),  .


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kuzia

,   .
 :yes:  



> ....


  :Big Grin:   !  , , !
 ,  ,     :Smilie:

----------


## kurti

> ,   .
>  
> 
>   !  , , !
>  ,  ,


  ....        :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik

> , ....     ,    .


,  .   ,   .   !

----------


## 25

,      ,      ^^

----------


## 25

)

----------


## Reddiska

!!! !   :Smilie:

----------


## kurti

,     :Big Grin:      .    ?   ?

----------


## kurti

> ,  .   ,   .   !


  .....   ,                         :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 25

> ,         .    ?   ?


  ^^      Hills+  TitBit -       ,     - , ,   .+      -.
    -   ,  - ,    -,      ,  ,    ,  ^^.           , .. )

----------


## kurti

> ^^      Hills+  TitBit -       ,     - , ,   .+      -.
>     -   ,  - ,    -,      ,  ,    ,  ^^.           , .. )


 !!!    ?        ?  , , ? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 25

,   ,    ,   ,     .       )))))
   ,     )) ,      ,   )  :Embarrassment:

----------


## kurti

> ,   ,    ,   ,     .       )))))
>    ,     )) ,      ,   )


     ....         ,    ....    ,      .     ,          .  -            ,        ,   .     ,       ....   .....      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lenik

> ....


 .
   ,  ,   :Big Grin:

----------


## kurti

> .
>    ,  ,


  ..... ,    ....     :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik

> 


, !     . 
   ,    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kurti

> , !     . 
>    ,


         .... :Silly:       ,    ,    ....  .        ,  ....        .      : "  ,    !"       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lenik

,      .    ,   .         .

----------


## Lenik



----------


## kurti

:Smilie:

----------


## Lenik

*kurti*,     !  :Big Grin: 
  -?
  ,     ,  .    ,  .
     ?          :Big Grin:

----------

:yes:

----------


## YUM

, - ? 
  . 
   .   . 
 - . ,. 
..   . ... :Wow: 
  - ! 
(  )  - .

----------

:Frown:  . 14   .    , ,     , ...

----------

** , ,    ,     :Cry:

----------

** , (

----------

!    .   ,  ,  - ,  .
 ,     ,         ,  ,     ,   .
  .

----------

:Frown:

----------

)))

----------

.

----------



----------

**,  Ÿ !   ?

----------

,     :Smilie: )

----------


## lissy

> 



   -?
     ! :yes:

----------

> -?
>      !


,  . .       ?

----------


## Barankin

.  ,   ,   .        ,    ,   ...

----------


## Lenik

> ...


.  -  . .
  ,   .  .



> 


 , .  .     .

----------


## HelenY

?      :Smilie:

----------


## Lenik

> ?


.   .     .
  ,  ,    :Smilie:

----------


## ˸

,      ( ).
 ,      ,      :Frown:     ...(       - ,    ,      -   ..     ...    ,      )    -     --"  ",  , ,   -      ...  ...

----------


## Barankin

,    ,      )))
, ,    .

----------


## ˸

> 


 ...     ,

----------


## HelenY

:
-   -   ?

- , !  - ,          ?

 :Big Grin:

----------

,     -    -, -, , , ...  ,  (  ).  :Big Grin:

----------


## Octopus

.   , ,  ,    (   -     ...)     :Smilie:

----------


## zharova

( )    (1  2).  :Smilie:

----------

:Smilie: . .

----------


## HelenY

.
 :Frown:

----------

,   ?

----------

( ) -  ,         :Smilie:

----------


## dream616

( -)   ( )  :Smilie:

----------


## HelenY

> ,   ?


        , -     -    :Smilie: 
   ,  " -   ,  -   " :Smilie:

----------


## LEA81

-!   .  ,   ...

----------


## Llisa

()   .   :Big Grin:

----------

,  -   .
       ,   -      .

----------


## OlgaK

,     6-8 .    20-25 ,  ,  ,   .
...

----------

.
  -

----------


## Monteki

, ,         (((   ,  .       .              - ://bhc-blog.ru /?p =323,      -  .

----------


## verash27

-.  ()   (      !)   :Smilie:

----------

- ....  ...      :Smilie:      ...      :Frown: ...
     ...        :Frown:

----------

:Smilie:      , , ,   ,,,  (!)   :yes:   :Wow:

----------

